# Promote Your T-Shirt Business with Social Media Marketing



## paytocart

In today’s world Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, YouTube became one of the most important social media networks. On a daily basis, anyone with a PC’s or smartphone uses at least one of these social networks.

Social media marketing is also defined as the Internet (Online) Marketing it uses different kinds of social media’s to market a product or service and help you to achieve your business targets. We make sure that it is a most powerful marketing tools for the T-shirt business and can bring you incredible success.

First of all, it covers activities like sharing of content (related to your business), videos and images for the marketing function, these activities are applicable for paid social media advertising also. These Social media networks are projected to create nearly $11 billion in profits by 2017.

Most of the business owners think that social media marketing is good for getting a number of “followers” and “likes” will be enough to develop the business, but it is not truth social media marketing takes a lot of planning and idea beyond that.

For any kind of social media, these 4 strategies are very helpful to promote your T-shirt business. 

*Brand Awareness*

Brand awareness is nothing but it is an idea when someone feels they need your product or service, then your store instantly comes to mind. A brand awareness is driven by the occurrence and significant engagement. It doesn’t require to have a sale or discounting your services.

*Show Off Your Ability*

For the most part what we do in the decorated apparel industry come off as magic to most people. The great thing about social media networking is that there are some channels that are wonderful for pictures or videos to signify your knowledge. 

*Drive Your Customers to Your Website*

For any business in the online website is an identity. Websites are created for various purposes. Some are just for an information delivery system. Other websites function as a store or E-commerce, and it should be driving business to you by placing many orders. For that, it is necessary to identify which platform describes yours? If your website doesn’t respond for Smartphone or tablet, then you are in big trouble, and probably you are losing your customer within a second. 
So it is necessary to make your website that works on all types of platforms.

It’s All About Advertising Something
Have you heard this famous quote? “Nothing ever happens in business until something gets sold.” It’s true in any kind of business.

All of your social media efforts are based on this business fact. Definitely, your efforts must be linking you to the customer, and the customer to the sale.

Here there is some 4-post plan/ 10-14 Days Campaign: 

*Starting Day:* Create awareness of your campaign and Clarify what you’re contributing.

*Day 3:* After creating the awareness, Start promoting a specific shirt style, color, or regular benefit.

*Day 6:* Think to focus on something special like giving an update on your campaign.

*2 Days Remaining:* Let people know how close you are to hitting campaign Goals.

*Last Call:* Encourage sales or additional offerings for last-minute shoppers. So It’s the actual last day of your campaign.

If you execute these ideas properly, social media marketing brings you an extraordinary success to your business.


----------



## tshirtriches

Great tips.

If you're going to suggest people spend money advertising, then at a minimum, they should implement a retargeting program to boost their ROI.

It's a fact that most people won't purchase the first time around, nor the 2nd, nor the 3rd, 4th, 5th or 6th.

But's it much cheaper to implement a retargeting program to tag the folks that hit their website, so it'll be MUCH cheaper to get back in front of them with retargeting.

With the retargeting alone, they practically get the brand awareness for practically FREE, it's so cheap!

Just thought I'd include that, especially if they're spending money to get eyeballs to their website.

Cartess


----------



## fidelmartin

Very useful post!!
Nowadays SocialMedia is one of the best platforms to promote your business. The good thing about SocialMedia is you can reach thousands of your customers by just uploading your products into some social media platforms.


----------



## jainekta

As we all know that digitilization in every industry, so why not then in print industry. Custom shirt design business is something people are loving to do. And the best way to do promotional activity is Social media. You can easily reach customer there and do the promotional activities. Pinterest will be more helpful in that.


----------



## aldorabancroft

Yes social media is one of the best and important way for business growth & promotion. We can generate leads by using social media platforms Facebook, Twitter etc.


----------



## RasWayne

I'm currently reading "Social Media Marketing for Dummies at the moment. Being someone way far behind the times with social media in general. It seems intimidating, especially for a guy like me who never liked social media, i.e. Facebook etc., from the start.


----------



## jlewis1436

99% of my customer base is "car guys." I have been in the car world for years and my shirt business is only my side business. I have found that giving a shirt to the right social media person return 10x if not 100x. I have one friend with over 150k followers on Instagram. I make him a cool shirt, he post it with a tag and thank you, orders come in. 

It's about making it work for you. Paying to be on some account that no one looks at or orders from is not worth the time or money.


----------



## igorcasagrande

Retargeting is a cheap&useful method to hit your potential clients.
There are many ways but, first of all, you have to _plan a strategy_.
It should include:

*-corporate website* > to _show_ your _products_

*-blog* > to _promote_ your Brand and _raise_ Brand Awarness

*-DEM activity* > to _advise_ your _potential customers _about _new stuff_

*-Social Media Strategy* > to _target_ your _audience_.

These four _big instruments_ should work together in a _perfect circle_

*Concrete Example :

ONE*: Prepare new cool graphics for your t-shirts.

*TWO*: Choose the best suitable heat transfer vinyl.

*THREE*: Add the decorated T-Shirt to your website.

*FOUR*: Make a Video of 1'50'' showing the best of these products.

*FIVE*: Post this video first on your blog with a description of 300 characters, then add a link of the product page at the bottom.

*SIX*: upload the video on your Youtube channel.

*SEVEN*: Create the best Facebook Post and invest some money on advertising.

*EIGHT*: Gather emails you collect on Business Events, potential customers and so on. Compose a database file and upload it on a MailChimp ( or similar) account.

*NINE*: Realize an impact newsletter and send it.

These are generals information on how to combine different digital instruments to promote your Brand.

Are you getting trouble to create high-ROI Ad Campaigns that Target Multiple Segments?

Cheers

Igor_


----------



## needtshirtsnow

How was the book?



RasWayne said:


> I'm currently reading "Social Media Marketing for Dummies at the moment. Being someone way far behind the times with social media in general. It seems intimidating, especially for a guy like me who never liked social media, i.e. Facebook etc., from the start.


----------



## Witko1968

Interesting information on online Media marketing. I am new to social media advertising and presently doing research on it and have a few questions that come to mind. ?.

So say you are starting off and say even to use a DTM (direct to Market) with a campaign. How little as in the smallest amount money spent per day would you spend on facebook adds or other adds. If you only end up selling 10 shirts things might not look that good. 

Also the more you spend per item sale the lower your margin is. Now not saying doing Social Media is a no go, but rather worried that I might end up doing a campaign with real low margins.

When Doing a campaign the money you spend on the shirt campaign is an item expense and should be applied to you margins. Adverts for a brand are an overall expense and should be applied so. 

"I have seen a few YouTube t-shirt videos where the author was doing DTM with facebook adds and ended up making good sales but because of the margins made very little money on his campaigns ". 

Now more to my interest is there other low cost or free media options and what ones are the best. I am looking to research ways that are free or very low cost where only selling 10 shirts will not hurt margins that much. I eventually think I would like to use social media marketing but not to start off with it from my lack of knowledge of it. 

Also wondering and not sure but using certain DTM fulfillment might generate 10 shirt sales from just being there with little adverts. So now thinking is there something in between a No-Low to full advert campaign that might generate sales with good margins.


----------



## decipherdev

Being consistent with social media is one of the only options for someone with little to no budget. I would advise keeping it consistent, and very regular. If you can manage 1-2 posts a day for a month you'll see results i promise. Do some market research for the most efficient hashtags to use on each platform to maximise impressions.

Aside from this, collaborations with other small brands are an opportunity to "sponge" off of one another limited but vital traffic.

Youtube has effectively the highest conversion rate in all cases when comparing the number of legitimate followers to a conversion. So seek sponsors or shoutouts from Youtube. But don't forget other platforms too, Youtube is just in it's own league.

Finally there are numerous events in the UK for small brands to gain awareness. Pop up shops, markets and events. Often a stall is relatively cheap at certain events. A UK example is "Crep City" for fashion related garments.

My tip to you would be not to ignore the "grunt" or "leg" work. It's the laborious jobs that take time out of your day to complete that tend to work. Consider marketing a numbers game, at some point there is a conversion ration between sales and the number of people that view your product. Find it and strive to reach that number of impressions every day, then every 12 hours, then every hour etc.

Ps- any further help needed, pm me 
James


----------



## RasWayne

needtshirtsnow said:


> How was the book?


 I'm currently still reading it. But the information has been a tremendous help so far. As I stated, I'm really new to the social media generation. Just always preferred face to face conversation. But, hopefully with the help of good people such as yourselves, I'm praying to manage and become an expert. Along with building a successful business.


----------



## nihal4440

In today’s digitized world, social networks has turned out to be highly beneficial for promoting your t-shirt business. It offers some of the most efficient channels for reaching to the audience in real time. All you need to do is keep your profile up to date with the necessary details about the products, brand and promotion.


----------



## Mia444

I'm new to this business. I've heard that using of social media can help in marketing. Thanks for sharing your experience, guys!


----------



## brushyourideas

No doubt that social media is one of the best marketing techniques to promote business.

The way to choose is more important in social media because huge crowd using social media. As with and specific business, find a related audience is not an easy task. Let's not forget to connect with related audience. Always monitor brand mentions and try to response or feedback every post.


----------



## TILfromRyan

I just want to share what my good friend in this promotion for T-Shirt Business in Social Media. He got his own T-Shirt printing business and think about on how he can put it outside his vicinity. The social media sites e.g. Facebook, Twitter came to his mind. He searched several techniques to boost the count of his T-Shirt sale. 

--Ryan


----------



## kevincook

thanks a lot, nicely explained!!! currently, Pinterest and Instagram is also the best for marketing as I know.


----------



## zoomsub

Good idea! social media networks are very important for promotions nowadays, except this, brand and other ways are also should be noted,thanks!


----------



## webtrekker

Is it just me, or do all of the above posts say nothing new? They all seem very vague.


I'm sure everyone and their granny knows by now that you can use social media for effective advertising.


----------



## seacookie

webtrekker said:


> Is it just me, or do all of the above posts say nothing new? They all seem very vague.
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone and their granny knows by now that you can use social media for effective advertising.


so true lol

But on other hand this is very big and deep topic, and there is no point in starting more in-dept discussion. Not cause somebody would think he knows more or something like that. But because it is just to big topic.

For example: I go on a walk, each day for like 2 hours. When I am walking I am listening to audio book. I do rewind parts which I forget or I need to refresh my memory for the day before, but I get new info 1hour and a half/per day at least.

Right now I am listening 7 hours long book about branding and advertising. I can't contribute to this topic nothing usefull, cause if I would like to do that for just that book, I would need to go from start...

So it all comes down to, how much time is one individual willing to spend to get info which can help him in the future. I believe, that reading few threads on forums is not enough.

But I do realize that this is my opinion.


----------



## into the T

webtrekker said:


> Is it just me, or do all of the above posts say nothing new? They all seem very vague.
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone and their granny knows by now that you can use social media for effective advertising.



the common thread in those posts are:
poor grammar
link to a product/service


if t-shorts like you for many others biggest cloth company use loopyloop.com

seacookie is right
it takes time and effort, and an understanding of your target market


----------



## DTG Master

do you do advertising or is this just a self guide?


----------



## seacookie

DTG Master said:


> do you do advertising or is this just a self guide?


you need to be more specific. Whom are you asking?


----------



## Hetzer

We use Facebook to improve and promote our brand visibility for less money. Customers and us can directly interact and both of us can ask each other questions easily.


----------



## Rohan David

Really social media has emerged as a wonderful platform for marketing and brand building. It has all options such as outreaching to people with respect to demographics, area etc. Many tools are also there to monitor the social media app which provides a wide variety of options to analyze and improve business.


----------



## hopestudio

WOW!! Thank you for sharing this knowledge.
For a newbie in this business, this is important information.
I'm going to ask my friend to give me a picture of himself and make him a shirt to wear right now!!
Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## alexpk

Instagram and Pinterest working as a super for me. Thanks for the valuable update.


----------



## kevincook

alexpk said:


> Instagram and Pinterest working as a super for me. Thanks for the valuable update.


Yes, Pinterest is a great tool for t-shirt promotion. As I know 81% of Pinterest users are actually Females and 50% of Pinterest users are from the US.


----------



## walshSmith

social media is great platform to build the presence of your brand and create a fanship, you could use it to market your clothing line by running sponsored ad's.


----------



## lucycarter

You have nicely explained use of social media for promoting t-shirt business. I am using this method for my business and i think your valuable advice will definitely help me. Thank you for this useful post.


----------



## zoomsub

Good post! I will also show my products on there social media networks and hope they can help my business!


----------



## lucycarter

paytocart said:


> In today’s world Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, YouTube became one of the most important social media networks. On a daily basis, anyone with a PC’s or smartphone uses at least one of these social networks.
> 
> Social media marketing is also defined as the Internet (Online) Marketing it uses different kinds of social media’s to market a product or service and help you to achieve your business targets. We make sure that it is a most powerful marketing tools for the T-shirt business and can bring you incredible success.
> 
> First of all, it covers activities like sharing of content (related to your business), videos and images for the marketing function, these activities are applicable for paid social media advertising also. These Social media networks are projected to create nearly $11 billion in profits by 2017.
> 
> Most of the business owners think that social media marketing is good for getting a number of “followers” and “likes” will be enough to develop the business, but it is not truth social media marketing takes a lot of planning and idea beyond that.
> 
> For any kind of social media, these 4 strategies are very helpful to promote your T-shirt business.
> 
> *Brand Awareness*
> 
> Brand awareness is nothing but it is an idea when someone feels they need your product or service, then your store instantly comes to mind. A brand awareness is driven by the occurrence and significant engagement. It doesn’t require to have a sale or discounting your services.
> 
> *Show Off Your Ability*
> 
> For the most part what we do in the decorated apparel industry come off as magic to most people. The great thing about social media networking is that there are some channels that are wonderful for pictures or videos to signify your knowledge.
> 
> *Drive Your Customers to Your Website*
> 
> For any business in the online website is an identity. Websites are created for various purposes. Some are just for an information delivery system. Other websites function as a store or E-commerce, and it should be driving business to you by placing many orders. For that, it is necessary to identify which platform describes yours? If your website doesn’t respond for Smartphone or tablet, then you are in big trouble, and probably you are losing your customer within a second.
> So it is necessary to make your website that works on all types of platforms.
> 
> It’s All About Advertising Something
> Have you heard this famous quote? “Nothing ever happens in business until something gets sold.” It’s true in any kind of business.
> 
> All of your social media efforts are based on this business fact. Definitely, your efforts must be linking you to the customer, and the customer to the sale.
> 
> Here there is some 4-post plan/ 10-14 Days Campaign:
> 
> *Starting Day:* Create awareness of your campaign and Clarify what you’re contributing.
> 
> *Day 3:* After creating the awareness, Start promoting a specific shirt style, color, or regular benefit.
> 
> *Day 6:* Think to focus on something special like giving an update on your campaign.
> 
> *2 Days Remaining:* Let people know how close you are to hitting campaign Goals.
> 
> *Last Call:* Encourage sales or additional offerings for last-minute shoppers. So It’s the actual last day of your campaign.
> 
> If you execute these ideas properly, social media marketing brings you an extraordinary success to your business.


Hello, Thank you for this useful posts. You have explained in a very detailed manner. It will provide great help for people new to SMM (Social Media Marketing).


----------



## Anishacorn

I started an Instagram page that resales clothing from different brands. I think you saw a lot of them online so I don't really have to explain what I do. Social media is the best option for businesses to promote their stuff. It can easily get more recognition and your sales increase significantly. I started with posting a lot on my page, chose items that are most fashionable and appealing. You have to have a great eye for things and chose something that a lot of people want if you wish your page to get followers and customers.


----------



## Saumya DNB

We don’t think we need to tell you how big social media is. It’s easy for Print businesses to get into the the trap of the idea of making sales from social media, I still remember the days of traditional media, when a lot of money is spent to gain popularity through #billboards and TVadvertising. Utilizing Social Media to popularize printing and mailing businesses has never been easier.


----------



## splathead

> This thread has run its course and is now closed. Create a new post if you have related questions or statements to make.


----------

